# Erzgebirgsbikemarathon 2009 Seiffen



## mountainbike (15. Juli 2009)

hallo an alle!

hab hier noch kein thema bezüglich des ebm gefunden

ist schon jemand in seiffen gestartet und kennt jemand streckeninfos?

vielen dank für die mühe

viele grüsse aus bayern


----------



## Themar7 (25. Juli 2009)

Bin schon 4mal mitgefahren 2x 70km 2x100. Wenns regnet kannste hinterher gleich neue Bremsbelege kaufen. Beim vorletzten mal gabs gleich 150l/m2. Hab 7,5 h gebraucht. 2007 wars trocken und hab etwas mehr als 5h gebraucht. 
Seiffen kann ich nur bei schÃ¶nen Wetter empfehlen. UnverschÃ¤mt find ich ein Startgeld von 50â¬ (inkl. NachmeldegebÃ¼hr), 2004 hab ich 25â¬ bezahlt fÃ¼r die gleiche Leistung (T-Shirt + Nudelparty). Zeitmessung und Streckenkonntrolle mit Stoppuhr und GummibÃ¤ndchen...
Ich fahre nicht mehr mit...Gibt auch andere Rennen im Erzgebirge...oder Vogtland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vampire (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,

offizielle Streckeninfos findest Du unter www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de

Ich fahre nun schon einige Jährchen mit (1x 70 km, dann immer 100 km). Strecke ist landschaftlich richtig schön, große Begeisterung der Menschen an der Strecke und von der Schwierigkeit her nicht so wild. Bei trockenen Bedingungen kannst Du das Rad richtig rollen lassen. Fies wird es, wenn es längere Zeit geregnet hat und dementsprechend Schlamm auf der Strecke ist. 2005 war diesbezüglich ein sehr aufschlussreiches Rennen. Beim Start ca. 6°C (und das im August!) und Schlamm durchgängig 10-30 cm tief. Soviel geflucht habe ich noch nie bei einem Rennen ;-) Das mit den Bremsbelägen kann ich bestätigen: Vor dem Rennen 2005 neue reingemacht, nach dem Rennen konnte ich sie wegwerfen - komplett runtergebremst. 
Aber davon sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen. 

Bzgl. Startgeld: Wenn man sich früh genug für das Rennen entscheidet, bezahlt man auch keine 50,-. Ich habe 35,- bezahlt... Aber wenn man erst auf den letzten Drücker kommt, muss man eben auch mehr bezahlen.

Also ich kann das Rennen absolut empfehlen! Ich hoffe, man sieht sich.


----------



## mountainbike (27. Juli 2009)

na dann hoffe ich mal auf trockenes wetter 

angemeldet bin ich schon länger, kenne also die seite vom ebm. ich dachte, es gibt noch paar mehr tips und interessenten vom rennen in seiffen. dafür das es der älteste marathon in deuschland ist - tut sich im forum wenig 

die kosten sind aber im üblichen rahmen!


----------



## Laschpuffer (27. Juli 2009)

Moin.

ebm ist für mich sowas wie das jahreshighlight, das ganze Jahr über wird nur rumgelullert und gefahren sofern man dazu kommt (und das ist nicht viel, leider), der ebm ist dann auch nur ein Kampf gegen mich selbst, da hinten im Feld ist's bis auf die Überrunder ruhig und das Tempo beschaulich, auch wenn der Kopf hochrot glüht.

Was gibt's zur Strecke zu sagen, viel Waldautobahn, wenig technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen, nach meinem empfinden nur 1 oder 2, der eine runter zur Straße ist aber dank doch extremem Gefälle in Verbindung mit Wurzeln und Erosion schon ganz nett (die Sturzbilder auf der ebm-hp sind meist dort aufgenommen). Der Anstieg zur "Wettiner Höhe" ist der Wahnsinn, da pushen die Zuschauer richtig. Die Einführungsrunde geht mir auf den Sac*, dieser elendslange Straßenanstieg hoch zur Kammbaude.

Ich werde versuchen Euch so wenig wie möglich im Weg zu stehen.


----------



## racing_basti (27. Juli 2009)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Die Einführungsrunde geht mir auf den Sac*, dieser elendslange Straßenanstieg hoch zur Kammbaude.



Den Anstieg gibt es dieses Jahr leider nicht.

Die Einführungsrunde musste geändert werden, kam letztens mit dem Newsletter rum.


----------



## mountainbike (27. Juli 2009)

danke für deine info. du wirst sicher nicht im wege stehen 

bei welchem km-punkt ist denn die wettiner höhe?


----------



## racing_basti (27. Juli 2009)

die Wettiner Höhe ist kurz vor dem Ziel bzw. Rundendurchlauf. Von dort sind vielleicht noch 1-1,5km dann kannste auf die neue Runde gehn bzw. ins Ziel einbiegen.


----------



## mountainbike (27. Juli 2009)

super - danke

dann kann ich das ja meiner frau mit kind sagen, die sollen am ende der ersten runde mal dorthin.

oder gibts noch was anderes interessantes in der nähe von seiffen? kind ist noch im kinderwagen!


----------



## Laschpuffer (27. Juli 2009)

@MTB: Noch im Kinderwagen? Schade, Seiffen hat ne Sommerrodelbahn und ansonsten erzgebirg'sche Handwerkskunst (Ich sach ma Laubsäge-, Schnitz- und Dreharbeiten mit Holz). Demetsprechend viele kleine Lädchen gibt es, nen Museeum und sonst Wald, viel Wald.

@racing-basti: Naja, die werden sicherlich was alternatives ähnlich ätzendes finden. Startpsotionsbedingt (Lahmarsch) rollt man an den ganzen Gestürzten vorbei, die auf der Einführungsrunde schon nen Pokal gewinnen wollen. Besonders Leid hat mir die junge Dame gemacht, die schon in der 2 Kurve nach der Sommerrodelbahn auf Asphalt abgeschmiert ist. 
Ist die Abfahrt an der Sommerodelbahn in der Einführungsrunde noch dabei? Die ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, anfangs exponiert in der Sonne und grade wechselt sie mit den ersten Kurven in den Waldschatten und kann dort feucht sein - bei ++50km/h mit Stollen nicht ganz untricky.

Was man noch und gerade am Anfang der Einführungsrunde braucht ist Geduld und Mundschutz. Ist ja nicht mehr feierlich wie die ganzen Bremseschleifenlasser anfangs die Beläge durchglühen wenn die Wettiner Höhe runter geschlichen wird. Möcht gar nicht wissen was Grüne zur Feinstaubbelastung an der Abfahrt sagen würden. *g*

Ich hoffe auf trockenes Wetter, konnte bisher zwar die Jahre mit Sauwetter nicht mitfahren, mir hat aber 2004 (oder war's 2005) gereicht, als es am Vortag geregnet hat und am Renntag dann knapp 30°C waren. Im Wald schwühl wie Hölle musst ich auch dehydriert mit Ganzkörperkrampf aussteigen.


----------



## mountainbike (27. Juli 2009)

@laschpuffer
ja - die kleine ist 8,5 monate alt. (hat aber schon 800km im fahrradanhänger hinter sich und ist begeister) auf alle fälle aber zu jung für die schönen spielsachen aus seiffen, kommt aber noch 

na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich ne staublunge bekomme, smile! sonst noch was wissenswertes von der strecke?

danke mal bis hierher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (27. Juli 2009)

So auf die Schnelle nix. Wie man am Profil auf der HP sehen kann sind's eher kurze Anstiege und Abfahrten, dafür aber reichlich. Wenn man taktisch fahren wollte würde ich sagen nicht zu schnell angehen, das kurze Auf und Ab macht einen schneller fertig als man anfangs denkt.


----------



## mountainbike (27. Juli 2009)

das profil hab ich schon gesehen, aber is von der höhenprofilsangabe nicht zu gebrauchen -sind nur kleine zacken.

da gibts bessere höhenprofile, sie hätten die höhenmetereinteilung a bissi kleiner machen sollen!

aber ok - so kann ich mir nix einprägen


----------



## Augustiner1328 (27. Juli 2009)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> , der eine runter zur Straße ist aber dank doch extremem Gefälle in Verbindung mit Wurzeln und Erosion schon ganz nett



der ist wirklich recht lustig war bei der Trans Germany drin sehr nett wenn trocken ar...  nach hinten und runter

leider zum gleichen zeitpunkt der Stubaier....und das Stubaital ist doch näher als Seiffen


----------



## BillGehts (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dabei auf der 70km Runde.


----------



## Laschpuffer (28. Juli 2009)

Der Link aus dem letzten Newsletter hilft ja den hm-Analysten auch nicht viel: 
http://www.absolut-gps.com/index.php?site=touren&content=search&region=Sachsen&schwierigkeit=&ort=Ort&stichwort=ebm&geeignetfuer=&detail=1&siteid=1


----------



## mountainbike (28. Juli 2009)

naja so a bissi besser. man kann zumindest weiter unten über das profil fahren und man sieht die hm - eingeblendet.

ist halt nie verkehrt, wenn man weiß wann ein anstieg kommt und wie lange der ca ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (28. Juli 2009)

Will ich zum Beispiel lieber nicht wissen, sonst hab ich doch gleich keinen Bock mehr. *g*

Ich versuche mich da in der ersten Runde ans Vorjahr zu erinnern und in der zweiten weiß man ja dann was wann ungefähr kommt. Reicht für meine fahrstrategischen Ansprüche aus, es geht bei mir nur ums Ankommen.


----------



## mountainbike (28. Juli 2009)

hm ok - is auch ein argument 

ich gewinne das teil auch nicht, keine sorge is aber immer gut zu wissen, ob man in so nen berg reinballern kann, weil nicht lang, oder ob man doch a bissi gemütlicher fährt, weil er sich eben doch länger nach oben zieht!


----------



## tzmtb (29. Juli 2009)

28 km Runde = 800 Hm + x (Einführungsrunde)
steht aber auch da bei Ausschreibung -Strecke & Kontrollen


----------



## Laschpuffer (29. Juli 2009)

Na dit ist für @mtb aber ein bissi wenig näch. Dass die Runde 800hm hat hilft ihm bei dem einen 100hm "dauernden" Anstieg wenig bei der Einteilung seiner Kraft für diesen Stieg (Achtung nur ein theoret. Bsp.). 

Rinnjehauen.


----------



## mountainbike (29. Juli 2009)

da hast du recht  @ laschpuffer, aber dankbar bin ich für jede info


----------



## BillGehts (30. Juli 2009)

Es gibt in Seiffen keine langen Anstiege, es sind alles knackige aber recht kurze Anstiege die voll gefahren werden können/sollten.  

Das schwierige ist eigentlich nur der Untergrund mit Steinen + Wurzeln der es so kraftraubend macht. Zur Wettiner Höhe hoch kommt dann Tour de France Feeling auf.


----------



## mountainbike (30. Juli 2009)

danke - 

(aber schade - ich mag lieber die langen anstiege )


----------



## MaxxTBone (30. Juli 2009)

schade, zu spät gelesen, ich hab die 2007er strecke aufgezeichnet und hätte sie euch geben können zur genauen analyse der anstiege


----------



## racing_basti (2. August 2009)

War ein schönes Rennen, aaaaber die Einführungsrunde... die geht ja mal garnicht. Da fehlt eindeutig ein längerer und/oder steilerer Berg um das Feld mal einwenig auseinanderzuziehen.

Bericht ist online --> klick auf Rennberichte


----------



## matsch (3. August 2009)

Stimmt das Rennen war sehr fein, auch wenn ich mir leider in der der zweiten Runde das Schaltwerk abgerissen hatte. Aber so konnte ich ein wenig wandern... Einführungsrunde war wirklich schlecht. Warum macht man die Startaufstellung nicht gleich in Tal und fährt erstmal einen ordentlichen Anstieg hoch? So kämpfen Sandalenträger gegen fast Profi...
Naja für mich dann nächstes Jahr wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (3. August 2009)

War wieder ein schönes Rennen (und im Erzgebirge fühle ich mich wie auf einer zeitreise in die 80er ).
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber: warum holt man die Platzierung nicht über Zeitmessung/Transponder, dann entzerrt sich das Gerangel am Start und die Platzierungen sind gerechter.
Freu mich aber schon aufs nächste Jahr.

Alexander


----------



## vampire (3. August 2009)

... Rennen war wirklich wie immer fein (auch wenn die 3. Runde für mich weniger fein war *hüstel*)

Aber Ihr kennt die Zusammenhänge bzgl. der "neuen" Einführungsrunde? So wie ich hörte, hat Neuhausen (die neuerdings zum Landkreis Mittelsachsen, nicht ERZ gehören) sehr kurzfristig die Durchfahrt Richtung Schwartenberg nicht genehmigen wollen. Damit standen die Veranstalter unter dem Zwang, von jetzt auf gleich eine "Alternative" für die Einführungsrunde zu präsentieren. Dem dürfte die nicht ganz optimale Streckenplanung geschuldet sein. Aber ich denke und hoffe, dass das nächstes Jahr besser wird. Was lernen wir daraus? Nicht immer gleich auf den Veranstalter schimpfen. Auch er ist an die Behörden gebunden...


----------



## damista (3. August 2009)

Grüße... war wirklich wieder sehr schön mit echtem Traumwetter.
allerdings hat Basti recht - das sonst schon enrome Gedränge auf der Runde war dieses Jahr schon fast nicht mehr zu verantworten. Wahrscheinlich fehlt dieser elendige Anstieg aus der Ei9nführung da wirlklich.

Meine Gefühle zum Renne von mir sind bissl gemischt. Einerseits einttäuscht dieses mal keine Zeitenverbesserung vornehmen zu können und das wo es bis 2/3 der Strecke fantastisch lief. Andererseits bin ich aber froh überhaupt ins Ziel gefahren zu sein. Mit nur noch ein einer Hand Bremsen und Schalten zu können ist nicht wirklich einfach, jede Abfahrt wird zu Qual. Was tut man nicht alles für ne Holzmedaille


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2009)

War auch dabei...

Hab mich von einem Kumpel zu meinem ersten Rennen überreden lassen, wollte auch schon immer mal die Atmosphäre erleben. Mein Ziel war das Durchkommen auf der 70km-Strecke, und nicht unbedingt Letzter werden (das hat dann auch locker geklappt ;-)).

Insgesamt ein toller Tag, hätte vielleicht etwas kühler sein können. Aber besser als 6° und Nieselregen. Die Strecke war zumindest im 1.Teil für mich anspruchsvoll genug, und den Wurzelhang fahre ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr herunter. Die berühmte Alp de Wettin dagegen hatte ich mir etwas schlimmer vorgestellt - aber die Stimmung war toll!

Bin bestimmt wieder mal dabei, vielleicht kann ich für nächstes Jahr ein paar Novizen zur Staffel überreden.

Bis dahin...


----------



## renoldidi (4. August 2009)

Bin auch die 70 km Schleife gefahren und war insgesamt fast begeistert, fast, nur wegen der Einführungsrunde muß gekämpft werden das die wieder so verläuft wie die vorangegangenen Jahre. Diesmal war der "Einführungsnotnagel" überhaupt nicht dazu geeignet das Feld zu entzerren. Obwohl ich im vorderen Mittelfeld gefahren bin mußte man mitunter in der ersten Runde ganz schön "anstehen". Das war aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, man muß damit umgehen. 
In der ersten Runde gab es so ca. 20 Teilnehmer vor mir einen schweren Sturz an einer mittleren Abfahrt. Es waren Teilnehmer die da erste Hilfe leisteten, dem gestürzten ging es sichtlich nicht gut, er konnte nicht mehr aufstehen. Da brüllt einer hinter mir, "geht es vielleicht hier mal weiter es helfen ja genug" . Es konnte gar nicht weiter gehen, die gesamte Wegbreite war blockiert. Mein Respekt gilt denen die da vom Rad gestiegen sind und dem Verletzten geholfen haben und in dem Moment nicht an Ihre Platzierung dachten. Solche Leute hätten eine extra Medallie verdient. Weiß jemand was aus dem Gestürzten geworden ist ?
Obwohl meine Zeit gegenüber dem Vorjahr um zwei Minuten langsamer war, war ich am Ende 30 Plätze besser. Wenn man sich mal die Ergebnisslisten der 70 km ansieht, findet man auch raus, daß der Erste 10 Minuten langsamer war als im Vorjahr. Eigentlich komisch war doch die Einführungsrunde genau so lang und eigentlich schneller. Naja was soll`s, die Veranstaltung hat schon Charakter und man freut sich jedesmal auf die 20% am Alp de Wettin, da gibts `ne Menge Rückenwind. Ich fand es war bisher der Beste EBM, 1609 Teilnehmer und so viele begeisterte Zuschauer, dem Wetter sei Dank.

Diddi


----------



## CannondaleChris (4. August 2009)

Moin moin,

es war wieder ein schöner EBM, mit klasse Wetter und Zuschauern, die auch lange ausgehalten haben.
Zur Strecke, die Einführungsrunde wird sicher nochmal überdacht, aber in der Kürze der Zeit war es sicher die beste Variante. Ich sag nur sch... Gebietsreform  Der neue Streckenabschnitt auf der zweiten Schleife, macht die Zeiten langsamer, trotz schnellerer Einführungsrunde. Ich bin 100 gefahren und war ca. 10min langsamer als letztes Jahr. Thomas Nicke war auch über 10min langsamer als letztes Jahr. Wenn man einmal rum fährt fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht, bei drei Runden summiert sich das schon. Auf dem Streckenplan sah das nicht viel aus, aber auf der Strecke waren das schon einige Minuten mehr.

Trotzdem hat es mir super gefallen und die Leute um Albrecht Dietze geben sich immer sehr viel Mühe und sind mit Begeisterung dabei. Ihr wart Klasse, macht weiter so.
Nur das Wetter war zu heiß, aber irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## philipok0702 (30. November 2009)

Hi, wer nach genauen GPS-Daten für die EBM Strecke sucht, der kann mal auf meine Website schauen: www.absolut-gps.com.
Wenn ihr per Mouse-Drag einen Streckenteil im Höhenprofil markiert, könnt ihr euch die exakten Daten nur für dieses Teilstücke anzeigen lassen (z.B. nur für einen Anstieg oder ähnliches...).
Ja, ich freu mich über Besucher auf der Seite! Ach so, die Downloads sind kostenlos. Und wer nächsten Sommer trainieren möchte, der kann meinen Kumpel Alex in der www.sportbaude-waldeck.de in der Oberwiesenthal besuchen. Wir haben im Herbst angefangen, direkt am Waldeck einen Pump-Track mit diversen technischen Hindernissen zu bauen. Und es gibt über 500km GPS-Tracks rund um den Fichtelberg und Klinovec (CZ). Der Alex hat ein GPS-Gerät zum verleihen da! Dort ist es echt schön. Der Alex ist selbst Mountainbiker und erfüllt seinen Gästen eigentlich jeden Wunsch. Also auf geht´s nach Oberwiesenthal!
Und noch ´ne Neuerung: www.bike-kalender.de für alle, die ihre Bike-Veranstaltungen terminlich koordinieren möchten. Einen Account gibts über mich per mail (aet) bike-kalender.de

Geetz and ride on, 

Philipp


----------

